
Show HN: Design your own t-shirt using JavaScript - The_Amp_Walrus
https://www.codeyourowntshirt.com/
======
The_Amp_Walrus
I made this website because I had a fun time making a code-generated t-shirt
design, and I wanted to make it easier for other people to do it themselves.
Give it a try! I'm keen to see what other people come up with.

